# Doting mothers



## zonbonzovi (Aug 30, 2011)

Scolopendra viridis





Scolopendra alternans "Haiti"


----------



## darksidemxer (Aug 30, 2011)

thats awesome, ive never seen centi's like this lol didnt even really know they were protective of young.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 31, 2011)

Cool!, they look really healthy.


----------



## satchellwk (Aug 31, 2011)

Thosr are some real beauties, congratulations on the eggs.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks, y'all.  This is the one time I don't regret overfeeding


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 28, 2011)

*Scolopendra alternans "Haiti", beginning to color up*

These started to separate from the mother over the past few days.  Looks like about 15ish.  My females are young and don't exceed 6" BL so I figured it wouldn't be a large clutch.  I don't remember the initial egg count, but it was higher.  One or two look a little lethargic so it'll probably be a baker's dozen.  I'm just happy to have healthy plings after 2 sets of eggs were eaten.  Introducing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kjm (Nov 28, 2011)

Very cool pictures thank you for showing


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 28, 2011)

awesome job there, Zonbonzovi. did you paired them with a male or were they mated from wild?


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 28, 2011)

They look tiny!  Cool, better doting mothers than dining ones.


----------



## coldvaper (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice, congrats.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 29, 2011)

KyuZo said:


> awesome job there, Zonbonzovi. did you paired them with a male or were they mated from wild?


This is one that produced eggs after the last molt(like its 'sister' in the next container).  They've been here for a couple of breeding seasons but no males.  I'm glad I'm not that virile:}


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 29, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> This is one that produced eggs after the last molt(like its 'sister' in the next container).  They've been here for a couple of breeding seasons but no males.  I'm glad I'm not that virile:}


okay, either way, that still gives me hope


----------



## Hornets inverts (Nov 30, 2011)

Looking great mate, just separated my Rhysida nuda plings and have some Cormocephalus plings not far off leaving mum. Had a Ethmostigmus rubripes eat her clutch unfortunately, looked to be at least 40+ eggs


----------



## coldvaper (Nov 30, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> This is one that produced eggs after the last molt(like its 'sister' in the next container).  They've been here for a couple of breeding seasons but no males.  I'm glad I'm not that virile:}


How many months was that approximately?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 30, 2011)

Hornets: that's too bad about the Ethmostigmus.  Can't wait to see the Cormocephalus offspring, though

coldvaper: my record keeping is shoddy at best but the pic at the beginning of the thread was somewhere at the beginning of August.  A bit over 3 months from egg to coloring up?


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 30, 2011)

what temperature did you keep them at?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 30, 2011)

^Nothin' fancy...the bug room averages in the low 70s F...it raises and lowers a few degrees depending on the temp outside.


----------



## VickyChaiTea (Nov 30, 2011)

Ooooh man that is so cool!


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 30, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> ^Nothin' fancy...the bug room averages in the low 70s F...it raises and lowers a few degrees depending on the temp outside.


the reason that i asked is because Gavin the Hornets inverts got theirs to developed and left mum in under 2 months, while yours took about 3 months.  The temperature played a big role in hatching time.  good to know and thanks for sharing, sir


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 1, 2011)

^I think gestation is going to be species dependent and somewhat fixed, but sure, hatching time may be affected by external factors like temp & humidity to some degree.


----------



## ruca49 (Dec 2, 2011)

This makes me want one


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 22, 2012)

I could set my clock by these.  The alternans remain unmated(at least in my care).  The viridis picked up a packet months ago before the male expired.

I promise there are eggs in there, she just doesn't want you to see them.  S. alternans, Haiti






Maybe she won't eat them this time.  S. viridis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CHLee (Aug 22, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


>


looks like she dropped one.haha


----------



## J Morningstar (Aug 22, 2012)

Z Congrads!!!!!!! I lost a clutch of Dahinni when the mother died before they left her....was crushing.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 22, 2012)

Lee, definitely a sloppy mother.

Jason, thanks and sorry to hear about the de haani.  I lost last years batch of alternans because of a faulty heater not long ago so this was a nice surprise.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the pics, been slow with pics of centipedes.  How big is the alternans, is it one of the dark red ones?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 22, 2012)

These are the multicolored beasts that supposedly rival supspinipes but I got them young so we'll see.  I think the dark red ones are from the Keys...I have some on the way


----------



## SDCPs (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome!!! This is so exciting 

I certainly wish she follows through. Do they just lay eggs because that's what they do--could they prevent it if the were smart enough to "want" to?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 22, 2012)

I agree  It never gets old to me.  My assumption is that certain species produce eggs seasonally whether or not they are fertilized(akin to a "dud" sac in tarantulas, et al).  The alternans are proof that that species can retain sperm post-molt.


----------



## SDCPs (Aug 23, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> I agree  It never gets old to me.  My assumption is that certain species produce eggs seasonally whether or not they are fertilized(akin to a "dud" sac in tarantulas, et al).  The alternans are proof that that species can retain sperm post-molt.


I take it there was an assumption that they could not retain sperm after molting? That seems quite unfounded to me. It's like saying the females loose the eggs in the ovaries when they molt, maybe I am oversimplifying no? Perhaps more internal change takes place than I am aware of--THAT would be very likely 

We'll never know it all but it's still great to explore the shallows of a great ocean! I'm philosophical tonight :giggle:


----------



## Greenjewls (Aug 23, 2012)

Great job man and congrats!  I didn't realize people are keeping viridis, the diminutive doppelganger of polymorpha.  I love them though.  I found an area where the viridis are a solid, vibrant blue-green, with orange head. I coined them "aquapeeds" because I like making up words.  Next time I collect some I would like to ship them to any willing propagators, you just pay shipping.  I want 'em out there man!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 23, 2012)

SDCPs said:


> I take it there was an assumption that they could not retain sperm after molting? That seems quite unfounded to me. It's like saying the females loose the eggs in the ovaries when they molt, maybe I am oversimplifying no? Perhaps more internal change takes place than I am aware of--THAT would be very likely
> 
> We'll never know it all but it's still great to explore the shallows of a great ocean! I'm philosophical tonight :giggle:


It's hard to say.  I take it from older threads and such that the idea was bandied about but of course not confirmed for every species.  I think that since we have limited knowledge it's somewhat natural to try and fill in the knowledge gaps with assumptions based on other arthropods, even if foolhardy.  I'm very interested to see what developments take place with other species as more captive mating attempts take place.  Fortunately, that leaves plenty of room for discovery and never a dull moment

Greenjewls, I would love to see those and make an attempt at pairing.  I think AZJohn has a pic up in the Field trips section of the variety that you're talking about.  People love big 'pedes but there is something to be said for their less sizeable cousins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RobynTRR (Aug 25, 2012)

That is just an awesome pic.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 25, 2012)

The exp I had that stuck in my head when it comes to centipedes and eggs was when I saw a captive born Scolopendra heros breed, then laid eggs, ate those eggs, molted and a month later laid eggs that hatched out.


----------



## Greenjewls (Sep 11, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> Greenjewls, I would love to see those and make an attempt at pairing.  I think AZJohn has a pic up in the Field trips section of the variety that you're talking about.  People love big 'pedes but there is something to be said for their less sizeable cousins.


I looked through some of the field trip threads and AZJohn's pic that I saw was of what I call "cobalt" blue viridis that I find near Sedona.  If he posted another blue-green viridis I didn't find it. Can you link it for me?  And an update - I tried to go out and find some aquapeeds the other day but the ground was not saturated enough  *sigh*


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 11, 2012)

Greenjewels, here it is: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...a-during-the-monsoon-season&highlight=arizona

Thanks for looking.  It's surprisingly uncommon to see posts of them here/elsehwere.  Very different from NC & SE varieties.

Update: all eggs eaten.  Frustrating, but I accept the challenge 'o lords of myriapoda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 11, 2012)

Ate the eggs?!, never heard of that.  That's never happened at my house ....:liar::liar: ....wait, one more ...:liar:


----------



## Greenjewls (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks, that is the image I saw and it isn't the color scheme I was trying to describe so I will have to find a picture somewhere.  My heros ate her eggs also... it makes me sad!  Just gotta keep trying!  She molted right after she ate them so I'm trying to plump her up again.  Best of luck to you and your pedes!


----------



## Greenjewls (Sep 12, 2012)

This is the "aquapeed" type of S. viridis I was talking about... just so you know!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 12, 2012)

Galapoheros said:


> Ate the eggs?!, never heard of that.  That's never happened at my house ....:liar::liar: ....wait, one more ...:liar:


Smartass.  Ever take the remainder of the uneaten eggs and spread 'em on a cracker?  Mmmmm.

Greenjewels, if you find one and wouldn't mind loaning out for inspection I would love to take a closer look.  There isn't much that separates viridis/polymorpha.


----------

